
Why gamers use WASD to move - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPCpXXBHFSA
======
corysama
Even back in the days of Quake 1 used ESDF because it gave more comfortable
options for the pinkie finger. I was confused as to why WASD was so popular
until I learned that many keyboards had complicated limitations around how
many button presses they could register simultaneously. ESDF crosses a
regional boundary on the keyboard that made it easy to overflow the limits and
would lead to dropped keypresses at frantic moments. WASD stays within one
region and was thus was more reliable on more keyboards.

